# matt clear coat for camo?



## david_kohler (Jun 29, 2009)

I got my boat and pieces primed with rustoleum topside primer and I started painting the base camo color on the bow electrial panel.  The paint seams like it will scratch off easily, is there a matt coating that people use to protect it.  If not I think I might just paint it with topside paint.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If you are looking for a hunting boat- no.

If the paint scratches off, it is the prep that is usually to blame (sometimes the paint, but usually the prep) and no amount of anything over the top will solve that.


----------



## david_kohler (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks Ducknut!

I'm not able to scratch it off.  I should have said I did the sideways finger nail test and I could make a mark, althought I painted it at 8pm last night and tested it a 7am today. I'm just worried about dropping stuff and having scratches everywhere. I will use the boat 95% of the time for fishing, so I'm not sure if I should continue with the plan.  I read that people use Brownells clear matt on guns to protect the krylon camo paint.  I think it not being a gloss finish makes it less scratch resistant.  It also seams that it is very pourous and would stain.  I might just go with a regular paint job.  I did just buy and paint the test piece with krylon clear matt.  We will see how that works.  The brownells is epoxy based.

http://www.brownells.com/gunsmith-tools-supplies/metal-prep-coloring/paint-finishes/air-cure-aerosol-paints/aluma-hyde-reg-ii-prod1117.aspx


----------



## whm302 (Jul 29, 2012)

2 things.. number one the rustoleum prolly hasn't had enough time to fully cure especially if you didn't add any enamel hardner to it.. i have seen ppl say it takes 10+ days to reach max cure.. #2 i have painted several duck boats with Parkers duck boat paint and had great results and very durable. check them out
http://www.parkercoatings.com/decoy.html


----------



## david_kohler (Jun 29, 2009)

I keep mis typing.  The rustoleum primer has been on for about 5 days and has bonded good.  It's the kyrlon camo paint that is worring me.  I do think I didn't give the kyrlon camo time enough to cure either.  I just checked it with the coat of matte on it and I'm barely able to scratch it. I bet if I let the paint and the clear matte cure it will be fine.  I guess I'll use the down time to work on finishing the wiring on the trailer.  Painted the whole thing with por15, but haven't time to wire it yet.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have used the Krylon/Rustoleum many times. Here is what I think you are experiencing.

The flat paint has additives that prevent it from becoming super smooth. Super smooth would be gloss. The flat paint always feels like fuzz and when you run your fingernail over it you are actually smashing the fuzz in that area making it look like a scratch, but it is not really a scratch.

After it fully dries you can wash it and much of the fuzz will go away. I think you are fine. Give it a year and see if you can live with it. If not then simply repaint.


----------



## david_kohler (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks! I think that is what is going on. I tried to scratch it today and I'm unable to make a scratch. I guess I need to slow myself down some. I just want to splash it after 13 months.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Go get it wet...it'll dry and with use you will figure out what you need to change.


----------

